# Upto date pics of my LH's



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

This is my LH Black Tan who I think I have sold (a bit sad as I wanted to keep her, but you cant keep them all  )
















This is 1 of my LH Variegated's (her dad is a Vari mum is a banded, all have same parents) I'm keeping her sister and her brother but she is forsale.








This is 1 of 3 LH Agouti's.


----------

